# Recovery



## Dog1223 (Oct 8, 2018)

I wanted to post here because I think it's selfish not to. DPDR was hell for me, for probably about 4-5 years. The first 2-3 were the worst, and then it slowly got better as I started accepting it, and taking xanax for certain times. It made me lose all my social skills, and basically made me a shut in. I really thought about some drastic stuff when I thought this would last forever. However, over the past 2.5 years, the issue has slowly gone away. I now am basically free from this thing. I would never want to experience this again, but I can honestly say that some good did come from it. It humbled me, and made me realize that certain behaviors and thoughts I had were counterproductive. Still, having DPDR is a nightmare, and the fact that I'm a naturally confident person might have made it even tougher. What I'm here to say is that you have to stick through it. It might take a year, 5 or 10 but eventually you will reach the other side (in most cases) and believe me you will have a new found gratitude for life.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi that's great it's gone for you after having it for so long 
Did you do anything to get over it or did you just accept it and it left ?
I'm asking because I've accepted it ages ago yet its still there .
Thanks


----------



## Dog1223 (Oct 8, 2018)

allison84 said:


> Hi that's great it's gone for you after having it for so long
> Did you do anything to get over it or did you just accept it and it left ?
> I'm asking because I've accepted it ages ago yet its still there .
> Thanks


I think I just tried my best to get back to my old self, while using alcohol and xanax to help me when out socially. I actually remember thinking that if this DIDN'T get better, that I would end up doing something drastic, so I don't know if I'd call that acceptance or not. It just took a long long long time to get better, and various little things (get out of your own head, don't talk if you're anxious) etc. etc. Helped me, but really it just ended up being time and having a routine.


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Great post! Happy for you! Did you have visual issues? Sensitivity to sunlight? Floaters in your eyes when looking at the sky? Bright sunlight makes everything feel dreamy and it's been over a year... did you have this and did it fade? The bright blue sky seems so fake.


----------

